# Tuck Stitch Baby Blankets



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Looking for nice Tuck Stitch patterns any suggestions please saw some in knitwits but not sure if they would knit on 881xBeth


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Beth, I have patterns for tuck stitch blankets and will get back with you today.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Beth,

I sent you a pm...


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Just what is tuck stitch?


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

boots said:


> Beth, I have patterns for tuck stitch blankets and will get back with you today.


Okay, Beth, this may work for you. Be sure to click on the pattern card at the bottom of this link page:
http://www.eileenmontgomery.com/freebies/patterns/tuckpc.html


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Grapejelli said:


> Just what is tuck stitch?


In machine knitting when the knitting carriage is set to knit a tuck pattern, yarn will be laid into all the needle hooks. The stitches selected to knit will knit, the stitches selected for tucking will not knit off the needles. The yarn remains as loops on top of the existing stitches, carried up usually 2-6 rows, (a needle will then have 2-6 loops on it) till the pattern selects the stitch to knit. Tucked stitches form well defined patterns in the knitting. You can view some pictures of knitting machine tuck stitch patterns on this site;
http://dragonflydesignsknitwear.com/Brother_Knitting_Mags.html

Open the basic patterns file to view some of the patterns a brother knitting machine is capable of knitting.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Boots and Kate.Thank youxBeth


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

many of the tuck stitches can also be used double bed with finer yarn. the Card 3 book has quite a few designs that can be created with that one card. A friend and I split the designs and did samples for our knitting group some years ago


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Hey! those sites are just too good! I have been sitting here at the computor for nearly 2 hours just looking through eileen montgomery and dragonfly sites. I don't really have time like this to sit here. Thank you so much for posting them. I think I have found what I want to wear to my grandson's wedding next month. Just have to find the right yarn now.xxx


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Kate that is brilliant, how do I know which are the ones I can use for tuck and not garter carriage?xBeth


----------



## Alfreda (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/tunisian_crochet.php


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Beth Standing said:


> Kate that is brilliant, how do I know which are the ones I can use for tuck and not garter carriage?xBeth


To determine if a pattern may be used for a tuck stitch, look for an eon repeat. At the most only two adjacent needles can tuck on a row, then a st must be knit before another st may tuck. If more than two adjacent needles are selected to tuck, the sts will jump off the needles creating quite a MESS...


----------

